# "Romance" for clarinet solo



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

This is a solo clarinet piece which was one of the winners of the Vox Novus / Fifteen Minutes of Fame collaboration with Javier Perez Garrido. Maestro Garrido performed the piece on February 14, 2014 at the Conservatorio Profesional de Música de Cartagena (Murcia), Spain as part of the Composer's Voice concert series and sent me the link today of the recording on his youtube channel. I hope you enjoy! Comments welcome.

After hearing this only a few times, I must say this may very well be the best thing I've written (in the classical idiom).

Adam Torkelson


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I really enjoyed your piece. As a clarinet player, I appreciated your use of the range and facility of the instrument. Congratulations on your win and the performance of the piece.


----------

